# How much growth after 6 months?



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

At 6 months Jasper was approx. 22" tall. He's 11 months now and pushing 26".

Sounds like Bella isn't small, she's just a growing puppy .


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I read somewhere that Standard Poodles can grow up to 2 years of age but not sure if that is correct. My Finnegan had a growth spurt around 10 or 11 months and he is now about 25.5 inches.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry didn't reach his adult height until about 1 year or so. He continued to fill out until 2 years.

Millie has grown at least 2 inches since she was 6 mo. She was about 21-22 inches tall at 6 months and she is currently 24 inches tall at 8 months.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It is line dependent. Some lines are early maturing and some are late. Ask the breeder about how the dam and sire grew. Given that dam is 24 and sire is 26, I'd expect Bella to get to be at least 24 unless there is small behind her.


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

Good question! My Rhett is 6 months and 23". He seems small to me compared to his dam. I would love for him to hit 26" at least.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley kept growing in height for awhile, and then kept maturing and filling out until 2-3 years old.


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

Amos was: 33.8 lb. and 22" at 6 mo.
44.5 lb and 25" at 12 mo.
43.4 lb and 25.5" at 16 mo.

A very active summer and 2x weekly agility have trimmed his weight a little. We're gradually adding some back with larger daily food portions.


----------

